# dates, percentages and perfect tense



## avalon2004

Hi all,
I was wondering if any Greek speakers could help me with a few minor things.

Firstly, which one of these is right (ie. do you use the masculine or feminine form in dates)?
Ο αδελφός μου γεννήθηκε το χίλια εννιακόσια ενενήντα *μία*
or
Ο αδελφός μου γεννήθηκε το χίλια εννιακόσια ενενήντα *ένα

*Secondly, how do you say numbers in *percentages* (e.g *25%*)?
And finally, what is the difference, or the most frequently used, between these two phrases:
- *έχω γράψει *ένα βιβλίο
- *έχω γραμμένο* ένα βιβλίο

Help would be much appreciated, thanks in advance. 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## remosfan

Hi, I'll take a stab.



			
				avalon2004 said:
			
		

> Firstly, which one of these is right (ie. do you use the masculine or feminine form in dates)?
> Ο αδελφός μου γεννήθηκε το χίλια εννακόσια ενενήντα *μία*
> or
> Ο αδελφός μου γεννήθηκε το χίλια εννακόσια ενενήντα *ένα
> *


*

The one with ένα is right (plus if it's not a typo, it should be εννιακόσια )

*


> Secondly, how do you say numbers in *percentages* (e.g *25%*)?



The % is τοις εκατό



> And finally, what is the difference, or the most frequently used, between these two phrases:
> - *έχω γράψει *ένα βιβλίο
> - *έχω γραμμένο* ένα βιβλίο



In standard Greek, the first is the perfect form, meaning "I have written a book", and is by far more common. The difference in meaning is pretty subtle and I'm not sure I'm the one who can explain it.


----------



## mia04

avalon2004 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I was wondering if any Greek speakers could help me with a few minor things.
> 
> Firstly, which one of these is right (ie. do you use the masculine or feminine form in dates)?
> Ο αδελφός μου γεννήθηκε το χίλια εννιακόσια ενενήντα *μία*
> or
> Ο αδελφός μου γεννήθηκε το χίλια εννιακόσια ενενήντα *ένα
> 
> *Secondly, how do you say numbers in *percentages* (e.g *25%*)? tis ekato
> And finally, what is the difference, or the most frequently used, between these two phrases:
> - *έχω γράψει *ένα βιβλίο
> - *έχω γραμμένο* ένα βιβλίο
> 
> Help would be much appreciated, thanks in advance.
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.



parakalo.
hope it helps


----------



## pavlo

*έχω γράψει *ένα βιβλίο = for sure I (myself) have writen it, I'm the author 
*έχω γραμμένο* ένα βιβλίο = I've a book writen but probably in a list (witch could contains other things in it)


----------



## wonderment

pavlo said:


> *??? ?????? *??? ?????? = for sure I (myself) have writen it, I'm the author
> *??? ????????* ??? ?????? = I've a book writen but probably in a list (witch could contains other things in it)



And how would you say "I have a book written by my father" ?


----------



## pavlo

"Ένα βιβλίο γραμμένο (το οποίο έχει γραφτεί) από τον πατέρα μου" (subj. βιβλίο)
"Ο πατέρας μου έχει γράψει ένα βιβλίο" (subj. πατέρας)


----------



## wonderment

Thanks very much, pavlo! As I understand it:

"??? ?????? ???????? (?? ????? ???? ???????) ??? ??? ?????? ???" (subj. ??????) = A book is written by my father. (?)
"? ??????? ??? ???? ?????? ??? ??????" (subj. ???????)= My father has written a book.

But I want to say: I have a book written by my father. (subj. I) Is any of the following possible?

έχω γραμμένo ένα βιβλἰο απὀ τον πατἐρα μου. (?)
ἐχω ἐνα βιβλίο γραμμἐνο από τον πατἐρα μου.  (?)


----------



## Tetina

> But I want to say: I have a book written by my father. (subj. I) Is any of the following possible?


 
έχω γραμμένo ένα βιβλἰο απὀ τον πατἐρα μου. (?)
ἐχω ἐνα βιβλίο γραμμἐνο από τον πατἐρα μου. (?)[/quote]


----------



## ireney

Thread closed: Please see forum's rules and the sticky "Please read: Important Notice" in the Greek subforum.


----------

